# HSR for Illinois



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2010)

The white house press releases say one thing, the Newspapers say another, so I am a bit confused. Additionally, the white house report states some of the 1.1 billion is going for new equipment. But isnt Amtrak ordering cars for the midwest?

Also, in the tribune they noted that a study was going to be done for laying a second track. Why? The whole RR used to be double track before the UP tore up the 2nd track in the 80's. The right of way is still there, so to me they could just lay a 2nd track.

Also I see some interesting mention of the route from Chicago to Porter. They are going to build th Englewood flyover, and work on easing the congestion on CSX from Englewood to porter. This should be doable, because NYC and the Pennsy had parallel double track right of ways for most of the way.


----------



## wrjensen (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> The white house press releases say one thing, the Newspapers say another, so I am a bit confused. Additionally, the white house report states some of the 1.1 billion is going for new equipment. But isnt Amtrak ordering cars for the midwest?
> Also, in the tribune they noted that a study was going to be done for laying a second track. Why? The whole RR used to be double track before the UP tore up the 2nd track in the 80's. The right of way is still there, so to me they could just lay a 2nd track.
> 
> Also I see some interesting mention of the route from Chicago to Porter. They are going to build th Englewood flyover, and work on easing the congestion on CSX from Englewood to porter. This should be doable, because NYC and the Pennsy had parallel double track right of ways for most of the way.


With $1.133 billion, the state will be able to afford significant upgrades to the line on the way to 110 mph service, decreasing travel times from 5h30 to 4h00. Missouri will get some of those funds for upgraded and more reliable operations between St. Louis and Kansas City.

With grants from the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act (ARRA), trip times for those traveling between Detroit and Chicago will be reduced, and railroad congestion will be relieved by addressing a series of major chokepoints. The long-term vision for this corridor includes doubling the number of daily round trips between Detroit and Chicago and increasing speeds to 110mph.

Summary of Corridor Investments

Michigan: Existing stations will be renovated in Troy and Battle Creek, MI, and a new station will be constructed in downtown Dearborn adjacent to the Henry Ford Museum.

Illinois: A flyover, approach bridges, embankment and retaining walls will be built to complement additional investments and support the construction of three new tracks for trains operating east of Lake Michigan. This project will greatly reduce congestion and allow for increased speeds of 40 percent through this area.

Indiana: A major investment will be made on the most congested and delay-prone corridor in the entire country, between Porter, IN and Chicago. The project includes the relocation, reconguration, and addition of high-speed crossovers and related signal system improvements, rail line additions at two locations, and the creation of a new passing tracks. The project will greatly increase service reliability for passengers travelling from communities in Michigan and Indiana to Chicago, reducing train delay times by 24 percent and increasing average speeds by nearly 7 percent through this segment.


----------



## jis (Jan 28, 2010)

Just for reference, you can see the actual press releases from the White house by following the links from here.


----------



## wayman (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Also, in the tribune they noted that a study was going to be done for laying a second track. Why? The whole RR used to be double track before the UP tore up the 2nd track in the 80's. The right of way is still there, so to me they could just lay a 2nd track.


Turtles :unsure:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 28, 2010)

It's always been my understanding that the states would be responsible for ordering equipment for updated corrdors. That's why Wisconsin is buying two Talgo sets.

I agree that funding a study of double-tracking the Chicago-St. Louis route seems ridiculous. Hey, give me $1.5 million and I can write a study on that!!! LOL


----------



## George Harris (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Also, in the tribune they noted that a study was going to be done for laying a second track. Why? The whole RR used to be double track before the UP tore up the 2nd track in the 80's. The right of way is still there, so to me they could just lay a 2nd track.


If you are talking about Chicago - Springfiled - St. Louis, the second track was taken up long before Union Paciific ownership of the line. If my memory is at all correct, the second main was taken up sometime in the 1960's, maybe even beginning in the late 1950's while the line was still under GM&O ownership. Pieces of the second main were left in to become long sidings with No. 20 turnouts on both ends.

Chances are restoring the second main is not as easy to complete as you might think. First, parts of the roadbed may be washed out. Overpasses over roads built since the second main was removed are probably single track. Steel on the second track portion of bridges existing at that time may have been, likely was, taken up to be used elsewhere. It is also likely that the original track centers were at 13 feet, which is less than permissible for new construction.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok. I stand corrected. I first noticed the single track in 1989 and assumed this had been done in the 80s.


----------



## birdy (Jan 30, 2010)

What can you expect to see? Not too darn much. One would think that a major line such as Chicago to St. Loo would qualify for the real HSR makeover. But the local pols didn't ask, so they won't get.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 30, 2010)

The 110 mph Midwest project has been in the planning stages for some time, so this work was the most advanced. A 220 mph Chicago-St. Louis line (via Champaign, Decatur and Springfield) was a later addition to the project with only preliminary work undertaken, so the 110 mph project got the green light, and that's a good start. If 110 mph service to St. Louis, Milwaukee-Madison and Detroit is a success, higher speeds will follow. 110 mph is impressive for now. You got to walk before you run.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 31, 2010)

Not only was the planning in place, considerable work was already done to the Springield line to boost speeds. Some crossings were closed, many others got quad-gates or other high speed improvements, track work was done, and even some signaling work was done. In fact, they were already supposed to be at 110 MPH by this time. IIRC, they even did a partial high speed test run.

However things fell apart regarding the technology chosen at that time for the Positive Train Control that was needed. Instead of using what Michigan has in place, Illinois selected some other company & technology. They didn't deliver and everything fell apart because there was no more money to fix the issues.

So at least a large chunk, if not the bulk, of the money going to Chicago-St. Louis I believe is going to redo the PTC system and used the technology now selected for all RR's. Once that's done, there may not be much more that needs to be done, at least for the northern end of the line to get up to 110 MPH running.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not sure that the track has been maintained to the level needed for 110 mph, but I think that could be accomplished relatively easily. Maybe a year?

I am hoping for a TE reroute on the UP line that goes through eastern IL. That was done a year or so ago when some track work was being done. Ill get some rare mileage if they do that one again.


----------

